# diy 125 cave background (preview )



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wasn't going to post a pick till it was done but couldn't help myself.  I still have a lot to do... as u can see I need to finish applying concrete. Kinda playing with color as I go too. Finished product will probably be a touch lighter with maybe a little blue.? What u can't see is about 30 inches on the right side. It slopes down . I didn't want it to completely cover the back. My first go at this so I'm learning and experimenting ad I go. Plan to coat it with pond armor when done.


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking great so far!

I hope you do a full and detailed write up on this.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. And yes I will do a full journal of it. I just really really hope it turns out good. I have some time in it already but trying not to rush it. I am a perfectionist which makes it hard when you can't do things perfect! It's been fun doing this and can't wait until it's done. 
The hard part is still ahead of me. This tank is replacing a 55 that's built into a wall soooo... I have some demo and building and not to mention setting up the 55 somewhere in the room to keep the fish in. Lots of work.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm still doing this all backward. I do plan on posting more of a step by step process but wanted to give an update. I'm trying to mimic the look of some lilac blue stone I have in another tank. It's tough guessing the actual color. Cement goes on one color, dries another, looks another when submersed. Having fun doing this though and I'm glad I'm taking some time... still not 100% done with color.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks really good! The rock shapes look very heterogenous and natural, I love it. I can't wait to see more details about how you did it and then see how it looks in your tank.

When going for a certain color, also keep in mind lighting too - especially if you plan to use any actinic or other off-white bulbs.


----------



## CHARGERCV (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW! Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. So sorry not having any updates... project has been totally on the back burner. Hopefully I will get some time during winter to get er done. The background itself is pretty much done though. I coated it in pond armor. That was nerve racking let me tell u. I was so worried I destroyed it. The pond armor really changed both color and darkness. I liked the color (above pic) before I coated it. And it made it glossy. However when it's under water the gloss level definitely dies down - thank God and the lights brighten up the color. Overall I'm happy with it but learned some lessons and would change a few things if I ever do another. Thanks for being interested and hopefully I'll get some time to complete it. On a side note, I keep changing my stock ideas. Was thinking male peacocks but I have a few mbuna I might have trouble re-homing. Kinda attached to them. Plenty of time to keep changing my mind though.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Holy cow, that's some 3D background! What size tank is that monster going in, it looks huge! Nice job!


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks. Tank is a 125gal 6 foot. The longest part of the background is around 5 foot. Didn't want to cover the whole back glass just because I knew it was going to be a thick background. (I have some hidden caves carved in there.) I really need to start tearing down that wall to get this going!!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

So how you going to get it in with the 2 center braces on the 125 on top ?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

The center braces are glass and had been removed by previous owner. Had it like that for a few years. I will put them back in after the bg is in.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

jas1313 said:


> Thanks guys. So sorry not having any updates... project has been totally on the back burner. Hopefully I will get some time during winter to get er done. The background itself is pretty much done though. I coated it in pond armor. That was nerve racking let me tell u. I was so worried I destroyed it. The pond armor really changed both color and darkness. I liked the color (above pic) before I coated it. And it made it glossy. However when it's under water the gloss level definitely dies down - thank God and the lights brighten up the color. Overall I'm happy with it but learned some lessons and would change a few things if I ever do another. Thanks for being interested and hopefully I'll get some time to complete it. On a side note, I keep changing my stock ideas. Was thinking male peacocks but I have a few mbuna I might have trouble re-homing. Kinda attached to them. Plenty of time to keep changing my mind though.


I had the same issue, when I used Rustoleum acrylic concrete sealer the whole thing went "fake plastic plant" shinny on me and I freaked that I just ruined the background. Once it was wet in the tank though it looked fine. Now a year later with algae and plant growth it looks AWESOME!


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well since I continue to do this out of order I may as well post some update pics. Warning: tank is far from finished. I still have much work. I was just doing a water test to see how bad some scratches were and to make sure background stayed in the water. The visible part of back glass will be black. The clamp is there because I added a brace. As I said, still a lot of work but u get the idea


----------



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

This is going to look amazing when it's finished. Nice work!


----------

